# T3I for less than 400



## Justman1020 (Oct 8, 2013)

Canon EOS Rebel T3i EF-S 18-55mm IS II Lens Kit Refurbished | Canon Online Store

Canon has the t3i for less than 400 right now, with a Kit lens.


----------

